# Ryobi



## therocktm

Hey all I was wondering if Ryobi brand tools are worth buying for the weekend handy man type projects?


----------



## Kenbo

I'm having deja vu. This is the second question about Ryobi tools today. Is there a sale going on somewhere? :laughing:
I guess the answer to your question is maybe.
It depends on what type of woodworking you want to do. If you intend on getting into woodworking and want some quality tools, I don't think that Ryobi is the way to go. Personally, I am not a big fan of the brand. However, if all you want is a tool that will drill a hole and cut some wood with minimal accuracy, then Ryobi is the brand for you. I don't like bashing products on the forum because everyone has their preferences, but as far as I am concerned, I personally would save my money. There are 2 Ryobi tools in my shop (circular saw, band saw) and they both were given to me by my father when he sold his house and shut down his shop. I don't put too much faith in them.


----------



## doug1980

I own just as many Ryobi tools as I do Craftsman tools and have had great success with them. Are they top of the line... not even close, but they can and do work well if used properly. You could save up for better tools, but if you want to start making stuff now, I wouldn't hesitate to buy Ryobi.


----------



## toddj99

before i knew better, i bought a ryobi router and table as they were advertised as being compatible. took them home, wrestled for awhile then realized they were NOT compatible. i called ryobi and explained my problem. the individual's response was "we're aware of that" at which i replied "you're aware that in order to have the the bit at a useable heighth the shank will only be in the collet about 1/8 of an inch and you're still advertising them as compatible?" I still have the router and use it occasionally when my bosch is set up for something else but the table was just dangerous. They were knowlingly selling a faulty item and I've never bought another ryobi item since then.


----------



## Taylormade

I own a Ryobi BT3000 Table saw that I love and a Ryobi biscuit jointer that doesn't get used often, but works wonderfully when I need it to. Otherwise, the name itself doesn't exactly instill confidence in me and I tend to go elsewhere unless it's something that's fool proof. I've used and discarded their cordless drills and skill saws.


----------



## Mr Mac

I've had a couple of Ryobi tools (table saw, circular saw and plate jointer) in the past and they never stuck around long enough to really see if they'd last simply because of a lack of any kind of accuracy. If all I was doing was hacking up some dimensional lumber then they might have been okay with the exception of the small table saws as they like to tip if the wood catches at all during feeding a rip.

The circular saw was pretty much okay but never really felt like it would last and the plate jointer was inaccurate as inaccurate can get. 

With all that behind me, I don't buy Ryobi tools any more. That said, I do kow some Craftsman power tools are made by them but the quality and features are a lot different.

My two cents worth.


----------



## haugerm

When it comes to tools, you generally get what you pay for. If you're only going to be using these tools every so often and you don't need them to be super accurate, then by all means buy Ryobi. They're not expensive and they'll generally get the job done. However, if you think you're going to be using them pretty frequently, you'll sooner or later end up having to replace Ryobi with higher quality tools, which costs more money in the long run. Think about what you want them for and buy appropriately.

Have fun.
--Matt


----------



## firemedic

haugerm said:


> When it comes to tools, you generally get what you pay for.
> --Matt


I absolutely agree 100%... In some cases, lol. 

I am a huge "used tools" activist! You can find GREAT lightly 'pre-owned' tools for what cheap new tools go for at box stores. Be a dilligent CL junkie and you WILL find gems!

That being said, of all the cheap tools out there I don't think you could get much worse than obi one ryobi's short of some HF P'sOS... Just my own opinion though. 

It trips me out that they are made in the same factory as the rigid cordless drills and impact drivers that I LOVE... 

~tom


----------



## hedorah99

I am new at this whole thing, but the only Ryobi tool I own is a fixed base router. For me so far, its doing a good job.


----------



## rrich

I had a Ryobi cordless drill. It worked great until I tried to get the last bit of juice from the battery. I was driving a screw in the back yard and the spare battery was in the garage. Just as the screw was 1/16" from seating the drill stopped with a small puff of smoke. 

I put the battery in the charger and the light indicated that there was a battery fault. I put the freshly charged spare battery in the drill. One squeeze of the trigger and a bigger puff of smoke. The spare battery also now showed battery fault.

If you're looking for a new drill, I would suggest the new DeWalt 12v lithium ion line. I just got two over the last few months. Awesome driver and drill. I have noticed that the 12v don't last as long as the 18v XRP (DeWalt) line. But none the less great products. There is a $50 trade in deal on these new drills. Give them a old cordless drill and you get $50 off the price. (I gave the DeWalt guy my ancient Craftsman Series One or Professional drill. When he said that he would accept it for the $50 I cut the power cord off.)

This $50 deal was through school and the DeWalt guy was doing the selling. Rockler was also offering the same but wouldn't accept the corded Craftsman.


----------



## Corbin3388

I don't care for ryobi products. I've owned alot of default stuff and now it sits collecting dust. Once I bought hilti I wouldn't own anything else.


----------



## Willie T

You will be very hard pressed to find a better miter saw stand than the Ryobi. As sturdy and solid as a rock. And it's only $100.


----------



## dbhost

I've had good luck with the Ryobi stuff I own. Including my BT3100 table saw. Which contrary to Kenbo's opinion, is very, very accurate, at least according to my digital calipers it is...

Just check out the reviews, some of their stuff is actually pretty nice, some is junk. Just like all the other MFGs (Even Laguna releases flops every now and again...)

You can certainly buy a nicer saw, but the Ryobi, once set up right, will be a fine, accurate saw for not a lot of money. Do expect however to put a decent blade in it... OEM blades are typically garbage...


----------



## knotscott

Ryobi is the entry level brand for TTI, who also owns Milwaukee, and makes many tools for other brands like Ridgid and Craftsman. Ryobi will generally do the job for most homeowner type stuff, but it's hard to draw useful conclusions across an entire brand...Ryobi is typically not considered top shelf as a whole, but it's best to evaluate each tool because they have some good tools and some that are not so good (like most brands).

You might find some better deals on higher end tools within your budget if you look into reconditioned tools...Hitachi has some nice refurb deals around, so do Bosch, Ridgid, Makita, Milwaukee, PC, DW....worth a look. 

The class of tool you choose is often more important than the brand.


----------



## hotrod351

worst tools they ever made. bought there sliding miter saw the other day, and the ridgid fold out stand. well first, the center part of the saw that pivots was higher than the two side sections, clamp the piece of wood down and it would lift up, second, i couldnt get a continuous straight cut with it. not for a straight cut or a 45 degree, well maybe 1 out of 5 times it would cut right. there the kind of tool the home owner will buy that doesnt know any better. when the cut doesnt fit he will think its something he did wrong and not the tool. any other brand that you can get for the same price, or even a couple bucks more, would be the way to go.


----------



## BigJim

My experience with the brand and my opinion is these tools are made to sell, not to buy.


----------



## jschaben

I have a few of the Ryobi line and my impression is that they are probably a good value for the DIY homeowner that isn't expecting, nor requiring a heck of a lot of accuracy. I have the 18V drill/circ saw combination I got for Xmas a year or so ago. Drill has been pretty good, circ saw runs out of gas after about 3 passes cross cutting a 2x4. I did buy the little benchtop drill press that Home Depot carries. So much spindle runout there is no stretch of the imagination could associate the word "precision" with it. 
I also had two of their table saws, BTS 20 and BTS 21. The BTS 20 was fair, the BTS 21 was awful. Ended up with a Ridgid 4510, same parent company, two radically different products in terms of overall quality. Also serious money difference.
As has been pointed out, you need to evaluate your requirements and shop accordingly.:smile:


----------



## rrbrown

You know it's a hard question because not all tools by a certain manufacturer will be good or bad it depends on brand, tool type model number and then all of the following. 

People have many different points of view about tool quality vs cost. Whats expensive to me may not be to another woodworker, that also changes by what tools are considered more important based on your type of woodworking. Now add in the fact that if you buy 25 tools exactly the same brand, model etc you may have no trouble with any or as many as all of them. One guys opinion is based on the one that he bought not the one that I might have bought and he never seen. 

I agree that Ryobi is a starter line of tools for the most part but not everyone wants to or has the money to buy high end tools. I have a $3000 dollar table saw but a $300 lathe, I'm sure there are other on here that may have it just the opposite depending on what is important to them and there type of work.


----------



## dbhost

While I agree that Ryobi is a starter line of tools, I fairly strongly disagree with the blanket statement that all of their tools are inaccurate, just meant for the DIY market etc... That assertion just doesn't match up with the facts... Now having said that, the models that they are introducing year after year shows a trend that direction, and their new stuff just doesn't compare to what they were selling as recently as 5 years ago...

To compare say a BT3100-1 table saw, with the current BTS-21 or any other Ryobi table saw would be a travesty. While the BT3100 did lack the mass of a traditional table saw, it has a well earned reputation for accuracy. And while the AP1301 planer isn't up to par with say the DeWalt DW735, it is a great machine in its price class, accurate, clean cuts, with comparatively little snipe when compared to other sub $300.00 planers... The WDS1600 wide drum sander compared reasonably well to similar 16/32 wide drum sanders when it was on the market. The problem is that Ryobi is being marketed solely through Home Depot, and is being actively positioned for the Home Improvement DIY market where as Ridgid is aimed more at the professional / contractor / serious hobbyist market... Both are made by the same company. Not to say Ryobi doesn't have some good bargain tools, and Ridgid every now and again slips a clunker through, it happens... 

So know what you are looking for, and buy the best you can afford. And remember, anybody that tells you that you will be the best woodworker in the world if you just own Brand X, Y, or Z tools is lying to you. The best tools only make your job easier, they do not make you a better craftsman.


----------



## Locodcdude

Some Ryobi tools are junky, and some are fairly nice. I've got a selection of Ryobi tools that I think are pretty good. Drill, Impact Driver, Random orbit sander, Belt sander, Belt/Disc sander, Router/Router table, suface planer, and some other misc stuff like drill bits, batteries, chargers. I like the tools, they cost less than a lot of other tools. It's basically a step up from Black and Decker in my opinion. I however have some of the Ryobi tools where it doesn't make a big difference if they are spot on accurate or not. But it depends what you buy. I personally wouldn't but a ryobi miter saw or table saw for woodworking, but maybe jobsite use, where it's okay to beat them up a little bit without putting a hung dent in your wallet. My planer is actually a really good model in my opinion, as well as the belt/disc sander, and the router/router table. The router table doesn't have a ton of features, but I do like it a lot, it wasn't made cheaply. The belt/disc sander has a really heavy base, and runs like a champ. The planer runs really smooth, and I keep the measuring gauge for thickness set up so it's spot on, and stays that way.

Overall: Good!


----------



## amckenzie4

I like their cordless hand-tools. I've got the drill, impact driver, circular saw, reciprocating saw, and sander, and they all work great. The cordless chainsaw is a joke, as I expected (it was free, so I figured I'd give it a try). I've got a 3/8" drive corded drill from them, and it's been reliable, if somewhat underpowered. I've had all of them except the impact driver for something like 4 years, and they all work beautifully.

I've got a SCMS from them, and it got a lot better when I built a table for it. The original blade wasn't much good, but that's not much of a surprise. I could probably have gotten better for not too much more money, but money was tight, and it's been reliable -- I can make a lot of cuts, and know they're all going to come out at the same angle.

I've got a BTS211 table saw... that one, well, I probably would make a different choice today. It works reasonably well, and it's light and portable, which is what I wanted, and I got what I paid for. If I were making the decision today, I'd probably go with what turned out then to be my second choice, which was the Craftsman version of the BT3100. It's heavier and more capable. That said, the 211 has been entirely capable of cutting plywood, 2x and 4x stock, and anything else I ran across it. It's just that the fence isn't all that great, and the table is light enough that pushing large stock across it can be un-nerving.


None of it is professional grade, but here's the thing... I asked a professional contractor what brand he bought. He said "Ryobi. Sure, it's cheaper and not as good. But you know what? When my drill slides off a roof, I can buy a new one for less than what my co-workers spend on a battery. And the battery may not last as long, but I can buy three for what they pay for one, and get more than twice the life-span that they get." I decided that was a theory that worked for me. And I haven't had to replace any of it yet, so I'm further ahead than I expected.


----------



## Howard Ferstler

jschaben said:


> I have a few of the Ryobi line and my impression is that they are probably a good value for the DIY homeowner that isn't expecting, nor requiring a heck of a lot of accuracy. I have the 18V drill/circ saw combination I got for Xmas a year or so ago. Drill has been pretty good, circ saw runs out of gas after about 3 passes cross cutting a 2x4. I did buy the little benchtop drill press that Home Depot carries. So much spindle runout there is no stretch of the imagination could associate the word "precision" with it.
> I also had two of their table saws, BTS 20 and BTS 21. The BTS 20 was fair, the BTS 21 was awful. Ended up with a Ridgid 4510, same parent company, two radically different products in terms of overall quality. Also serious money difference.
> As has been pointed out, you need to evaluate your requirements and shop accordingly.:smile:


I had similar experiences. I started with the BTS 20, along with the Ryobi table-top drill press and cheapest miter saw, and got (and still get) along with them OK. When the BTS 21 showed up I looked at it out of curiosity and thought it was a step backward from the BTS 20. (Ryobi also seems to have taken a step backward with the 1301 planer in comparison to the older 1300 that I own.) 

Still, what the BTS 20 lacks is size, and so, like you, I now own the Ridgid 4510. (I have reviewed the BTS 20 elsewhere on this site, and also posted a "review and modification" article on the 4510.) It has a wider table and a longer and more solid fence. I still have the BTS 20, and use it for rough-and-tumble work, saving the 4510 for more precise jobs. (Yes, I am sure there are guys here that have contractor and cabinet saws that consider both of my saws as imprecise toys, but both do what I want.) 

I also own a number of Ryobi hand tools, including drills and drivers that use the company's excellent lithium batteries, and have had no trouble with any of them. I actually own two of their impact drivers, and the one that is oldest (and which has driven a LOT of screws) works just as well as the newer one.

Regarding that cheap miter saw that I mentioned in my first sentence, I once had a contractor doing a room addition to my place and in addition to a big DeWalt sliding miter saw he also had that little $100 Ryobi. I asked him about it and he raved about the thing. He said that he has dropped it, left it out in the rain a couple of times, and has run the heck out if it and it still works fine. In addition, it was so cheap that he did not worry about it getting stolen, something that keeps him awake nights with that big DeWalt.

Ryobi tools work just fine for us amateurs, and obviously they also work OK for some pros, too.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Chris86

Sorry to bring back an old thread, just thought I'd throw in my two cents.

So far, I've had good luck with Ryobi, I have a router, router table, biscuit joiner, and a cordless drill from them and I must say they are about the best low budget tools you will get. Much better than B&D or Skil.


----------



## Woodtick

Ryobi would be my last choice in tools I have purchased 3 in the pasts and returned 2 but the belt/disc bench top sander I still have. King from KMS tools are about same price and seem to do a better job, however I'm not a big fan of either. Save yourself the frustration and some dollars in the long run and spend a little more. Just my opinion


----------



## Visions

Since I have had a very, very close call with a Ryobi table-saw, I figure I owe it to you all to post here.

Myself, I will avoid anything with the Ryobi name on it, my safety is worth far more than saving a couple dollars. Not to mention there are other, far superior brands that can be had for just a small amount more. I picked up my Porter Cable cordless drill/circ saw/recip saw/flash-light kit for $125, and the tools are just awesome. Tons of power, long battery life, and TONS of add on tools, all at very good prices.

OK, so now to my close call. I had picked up a little Ryobi bench-top saw with stand at H-D for something jut over $100. At the time I was just a week-end warrior, so I figured it would be OK. Well, after using the saw for about a year, and not really heavily either, I started a saw-bench project that would be made from oak.
I had roughed out all the 4/4 stock and moved on to the 8/4. I was ripping a piece about 6" wide and 18" long, taking about 1/2" off the left side of the blade (which was an Irwin Marathon 24T rip blade), when all of a sudden there was a big bang and I was knock on my rear. And trust me, all was going well, there were no signs of anything going wrong, there were no knots in the wood and it was very straight grained. The saw never even seemed to struggle or anything else that would have made me think something was wrong. Just all of a sudden a big bang, and then all hell broke loose.

What had happened, was the 4 ears of the motor that bolt it to the gear reduction unit had snapped off, causing the motor and trunion to mis-align, the blade to bind and then kick-back the piece of stock. The piece of oak had hit my arm, laying open a fish-hook shaped gash maybe 4" long, then after being deflected by my arm, hit me straight in the naval, leaving me with a spot about 6" in diameter that was instantly blood red from all the broken blood vessels, and later turned into the nastiest looking black bruise you have ever seen. After the oak hit me, it continued back just over 10' into my shop wall, breaking a chunk of concrete off the block wall about 3" in diameter and 1/2" deep.

After I recovered for a bit, I looked at the saw, and you could see where the blade had contacted the table from mis-aligning so badly. As well, I was left wondering what had caused all this, and as well, how I didn't end up losing fingers or getting hurt much worse.
And then after inspecting the saw and finding the blade wouldn't turn easily and made all sorts of grinding noises, I found the motor housing had all the mounting ears snapped off along with a large crack running down the side.

So, I called Ryobi, and after talking to several people, I crated the saw up and sent it to them for analysis. And while I can't discuss what they said to me in detail due to a confidentiality agreement I signed, I can tell you they assured me the accident was not caused by operator error. I feel you can figure it out from there.

I have not sued them, nor did I ever ask for money. I just wanted any potential issues to be resolved so to prevent this from happening to someone who may not come out of this as good as I did.
I was, however, compensated with a new machine, as mine was still under warranty. I didn't take another saw, obviously.

So, if any of you want to play around with Ryobi crap, be my guest. You WILL NOT find any of their garbage in my shop. I have sold my Ryobi miter saw since, and will never own anything Ryobi ever again. My life and limbs are worth more than that.

Wayne


----------



## Visions

As for the Ryobi planers, I'm not at all impressed with them either. My buddy has a Ryobi planer that has to be about 5 years old that he bought new and takes very good care of. He let me use it at one point to surface a bunch of rock maple, soft maple, black birch, red oak, pine and poplar I had picked up for a song. 
I had bought 2 new sets of blades for it, figuring I would be needing them with all the stock I had to plane.

So, to make a long story short, I thought for sure the blades were dull, as I was getting a crap finish on the stock, so I threw in a new set. Same thing. Tried even lighter cuts, no better. Heavier cuts, even worse. So after getting tired of this, I loaded my truck and took the hour drive to my grandfather's shop and stopped at WoodCraft to buy a diamond planer-blade hone on the way down.

After touching up the blades, I was ripping off 1/8" per pass through the old 8hp 16" Powermatic planer and getting superb results. No more Ryobi headache for me! Though I had wasted a bunch of money on blades I didn't need.

I have since bought a 10" JET planer/jointer combo machine, and it's worlds away from that Ryobi. Just much, much better results, and so much more power. Blades last a lot longer too.

Buying the JET was the final proof I needed to show me that Ryobi just doesn't make a good product. 
I had sold my 10" Ryobi miter saw and picked up a used 8-1/2" Delta miter for $25, which ended up being a much nicer saw. And even my 12" slider from H-F is a much, much nicer machine (it's been one of the most surprising purchases I have ever made, really an awesome saw, especially with a top-line blade).

So for me, I just can't ever justify buying another piece of Ryobi equipment. I have yet to have a good experience with them. And even H-F has provided me with better equipment, and for less money as well!

Like I said before, if you want to play with Ryobi garbage, be my guest. But remember, your safety is worth something.

Wayne


----------



## yocalif

Adding to an old worn out thread...

My first TS was a BTS21... I violated a bunch of my normal buying decision procedures, and made a poor decision. That week we found our house a foreclosure and was getting a $20k discount if we were willing to do a 7 day escrow, so as you can expect that was a busy week I felt I needed a TS for a variety of projects and didn't really want to spend a lot, I consulted Consumer Reports and their budget portable recommendation was the Ryobi. One cut and I knew it was a bad decision, however I was busy trying to do a bunch of simple projects requiring saw use, so I kept cutting with the Ryobi hoping I would grow to like it. On the 89th day I decided I was done I would take it back to HD (I called them and they gave me the OK). Fortunately I looked on CL and found my Craftsmans 22114 and the owner wanted to trade for a portable saw, boy was I happy! I have to give thumbs up to HD being willing to take back that Ryobi after the use I had put on it.

I currently have a Ryobi cordless drill, and use it almost daily, my son has a lot more expensive Dewalt, and I use it a lot too, and I like my Ryobi better. My Ryobi is about equal in power, it weighs less, better speed control, my battery last about 25% longer and lets you know its going dead, (the dewalt doesn't give any warning just stops, several times I have been in a difficult drilling situation and the Dewalt bit stop dead, and the other battery is not close and handy. The speed is not as good as the dewalt. I have dropped my Ryobi drill from bench height onto the concrete floor 2 or 3 times and it is doing fine (though the fluid is no longer in the built in level after one fall).

I have been told that Ryobi is the Black and Decker of Japan. I still have a couple of Black and Decker power tools that operate fine after 25 to 30 years.


----------



## Trimguy

I worked for a guy that showed up one day with a Ryobi jig saw after I told him our company needed a jig saw. The thing had a laser on it. :laughing: I haven't stopped laughing about that since. Ryobi is junk. Yes, they are cheap. If you are going to use it for more than one or two projects, you are foolish to buy Ryobi. Spend the extra few bucks and get a tool that will last you.


----------



## amckenzie4

Trimguy said:


> I worked for a guy that showed up one day with a Ryobi jig saw after I told him our company needed a jig saw. The thing had a laser on it. :laughing: I haven't stopped laughing about that since. Ryobi is junk. Yes, they are cheap. If you are going to use it for more than one or two projects, you are foolish to buy Ryobi. Spend the extra few bucks and get a tool that will last you.


I disagree. I have a corded Ryobi drill I've been using for four years. It still works quite well. The cordless drill I've been abusing for just as long died the other day, but really... cordless drills aren't MEANT to run 3" holesaws, and you shouldn't expect them to last very long if you try. Mine had done so on quite a few occasions, occasionally using them to cut holes in cement board.

If you're a professional, and you're going to use the tool every day to make a living, then yeah. You might want to get a better tool. But if you're just looking for something that will work for home-repair type projects for quite a long time, and that you don't have to worry about destroying -- or you just want a fairly reliable tool you don't have to worry about destroying! -- I think Ryobi isn't a bad choice.


----------



## knotscott

Trimguy said:


> .... Ryobi is junk....


That's not a one-size-fits-all blanket statement that can be made with any credibility, otherwise it becomes a Chevy/Ford/Dodge standoff. For a statement to have legs, it needs to be specific. I've had Ryobi saw blades made in Italy by Freud that were excellent, but have also seen some made in China that I wouldn't put on my saw. It's naive to recommend or dismiss any tool strictly based on the brand name without even considering a specific tool. 

Sometimes these "junk" brands get it right, and sometimes well respected names slap their name on a lemon....relying on brand name status instead of doing actual research on a tool leaves us clueless when things change. 

Buy the tool, not the name.


----------



## Howard Ferstler

yocalif said:


> Adding to an old worn out thread...
> 
> My first TS was a BTS21... I violated a bunch of my normal buying decision procedures, and made a poor decision. That week we found our house a foreclosure and was getting a $20k discount if we were willing to do a 7 day escrow, so as you can expect that was a busy week I felt I needed a TS for a variety of projects and didn't really want to spend a lot, I consulted Consumer Reports and their budget portable recommendation was the Ryobi. One cut and I knew it was a bad decision, however I was busy trying to do a bunch of simple projects requiring saw use, so I kept cutting with the Ryobi hoping I would grow to like it. On the 89th day I decided I was done I would take it back to HD (I called them and they gave me the OK). Fortunately I looked on CL and found my Craftsmans 22114 and the owner wanted to trade for a portable saw, boy was I happy! I have to give thumbs up to HD being willing to take back that Ryobi after the use I had put on it.
> 
> I currently have a Ryobi cordless drill, and use it almost daily, my son has a lot more expensive Dewalt, and I use it a lot too, and I like my Ryobi better. My Ryobi is about equal in power, it weighs less, better speed control, my battery last about 25% longer and lets you know its going dead, (the dewalt doesn't give any warning just stops, several times I have been in a difficult drilling situation and the Dewalt bit stop dead, and the other battery is not close and handy. The speed is not as good as the dewalt. I have dropped my Ryobi drill from bench height onto the concrete floor 2 or 3 times and it is doing fine (though the fluid is no longer in the built in level after one fall).
> 
> I have been told that Ryobi is the Black and Decker of Japan. I still have a couple of Black and Decker power tools that operate fine after 25 to 30 years.


The saw Consumer Reports liked was the BTS-20, not the BTS-21. I have the 20 (as well as the Ridgid 4510 portable) and have looked over the 21. The 20 is a much better saw.

Ryobi might be cutting corners these days (RE: the BTS-20 vs the BTS-21 replacement), but not all that far back they offered some good stuff, and they still do. I know contractors that use Ryobi stuff, if only because they do not have to shell out big replacement bucks if they drop the stuff and it breaks, or it gets left out in the rain, or it gets stolen, and I have run some of my Ryobi stuff pretty hard with no problems.

I think that some here are just posturing about how they know quality tools in order to make it look like they are experts who know tools. Most could not tell a Ryobi from many other brands (at least the hand tools) if the labels and company colors were obscurred.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Mike Reynolds

I have the compound sliding miter and it is not very accurate. Mechanism that is supposed to hold the table in place was poorly designed. Have one of the portable saws with the dust collection bag. Catches about 1/3 of the dust. There is no dust port on the model that I have. Also have the router table. Takes a little fine tuning when you move the fence, but does a pretty good job for small projects. Also the rip fence on the table saw is a royal pain. All in all, okay for the money and for small projects. Just have to take your time and be patient, double checking the measurments.


----------



## Mike43

*There for the weekender*

I have had good luck with most of my ryobi tools. After two years my drill driver chuck stoped working, I found a new one on ebay for $28 and I am very happy I did. Yes at my jod we use millwalkie but the batterys are $140ea to replace. We went to rigid with a lifetime battery replacment and the tools work fine out in the field.


----------



## cocheseuga

I saw that this creeped back toward the top and decided to comment. I have a hard time trusting reviews that don't specifiy how many of a tool someone tries before someone bags on a brand.

There are lots of Ryobi tools I would buy, and have bought. There are some that I wouldn't buy. Not so much because I don't think it's a good product or don't trust it, but there's one I perceive to be better or has better reviews for about the same price.

I own a plethora of Ryobi tools, most of them being in the One + range. These are fantastic cordless tools. I started with the NiCd starter kit (saw, drill, recip and light) almost three years ago. The drill has never once given me a problem, and it gets the most use in my shop. The saw does what it can, but be it the blades I have tried (not too many options for that size) or what, but bless it - it struggles. No complaints from the recip.

I've also bought/owned:
- first and second models of the radio. First was good, second is fantastic.
- the fan functions like a fan should.
- the laminate trimmer is great. Would put it up against any smaller router outside of a Colt.
- No complaints with either the detail or RO sanders.
- The jigsaw is underpowered, and I lost a bolt walked off doing a project. Probably the only one I wouldn't recommend.

I also own an AP1300, second-hand. It was missing the dust chute, which I ordered, and the lock handle was broken. A year later it still planes great, even on the same knives. Just having an issue with dust collection, but that's not the planer's fault. It's not a DW735, which is what I'll eventually upgrade to, but it's not expected to be.

I also own a Craftsman 21829, which is basically a BT3100 with a fresh coat of paint and off-road tires. Love it, minus the lack of miter slots.

I wouldn't hesitate buying a Ryobi tool if I needed something. The only thing I have passed on is their routers, because I liked the Craftsmans better when I was in the market.


----------



## frankp

Since someone brought this thread back to life, I'll have to have my swing at it too, especially since it seems all I've done today is post on WWT rather than get any real work done. I have had a bunch of ryobi tools because, 1) I'm cheap, 2) I've found most tools work just fine no matter how much you pay for them, as long as you're not expecting world-class performance from little-league tools 3) at the time it was what I could afford.

Here are the specific tools and my thoughts:
1) cordless 7v (yes really old) drill-- decent tool, underpowered but that's no surprise. It lasted me about 12 years of semi-regular use for "around the house" type work before it died. *I probably wouldn't buy this again even though I thought it was decent. Something in the 12, 14, or 18v range would be a better option.*
2) corded drill --excellent tool still running strong after 5 years of hard labor around my house and in my shop. *I would definitely buy this tool again, without question or hesitation.*
3) benchtop belt/disc sander. good tool for the price but the "shelf" for the disc sander doesn't stay level very well. The unit is also ridiculously heavy, which may be good if it stays on the bench but sucks when you have to pick it up off the floor every time you want to use it. Eventually I'll build a "rotating tool" cart and this will be on it, problem solved. *I would buy this tool again.*
4) 9" bandsaw -- this little saw, while not supremely accurate has been a workhorse in my shop. I still use it even though I have a much bigger and better bandsaw available now. Sometimes, it's just easier to do the "detail" work on this than the big saw. The blade floats a bit more than I'd like, but overall I attribute that more to operator skill than the tool itself. With a little effort getting this saw set up it will last for years of work, even if it's work that's "rugged" for a saw this size. I've had mine for almost 8 years now and it's still going strong. *I would buy this tool again.*
5) router table -- this thing isn't worth the money they spent on the paper lamination for the top. (they sell a metal top version that is better, I believe) While this did fit my Chinese no-name router, the router tore through the mounting holes after 2 uses. The "fence" was ridiculously small (though I still use it on my homemade router table for now) and overall this is not worth buying. *I would not buy this tool again and would recommend against it to anyone considering it, even an occasional weekend warrior.*

I have used but not owned a ryobi bench top table saw (unsure of the model) and it was reasonable for a cheap, light-duty saw. Not super accurate but good enough for cutting 2x4s and plywood for simple projects that didn't need fine accuracy. For the same, or similar, price you can probably buy better bench top saws. For slightly more money ~$50 you can buy much better quality saws. *I would buy this if it were all I could afford on an extremely tight budget but not if I had a little bit of wiggle room in that budget.*

These are just my experiences as someone who doesn't give a damn about the name on the tool, just how the tool works for what I need.


----------



## DIY

I own a couple of Ryobi saws. Pretty much for the same reasons as frankp stated.

*Sliding Compound Miter Saw *- For the price that you can pick one of these up, it's definitely a good saw. It's cheaper than a lot of the non sliding saws and I find it to be pretty accurate. I generally use lines over the detents and use the slide to check my angles. Works fine for interior trim, outdoor projects, etc. The key is to get a good blade in it.

*Portable "Jobsite" Tablesaw *- Great for "Jobsite" use. Not really great for fine work, but generally "good enough" for most projects. 


No slots on this saw like on a bench model.
The miter gauge is junk.
The table is non magnetic, so I can't use magnetic feather boards etc
This saw will be supplemented with a quality bench top eventually, but will still be used for rougher work.
​All in all, neither of these are bad tools and the features on them are great. Both were less than $200, so if you need something "decent", but don't have the $400-$500 to drop on better brand names, they're definitely a good first step.


----------



## Corbin3388

Ryobi makes me throw up a little in my mouth. No Ryobi in my assortment but I'm a snobby bastard especially when it comes to my tools or sitting on a plane don't like the three seats per row no

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman

I have a few Ryobi tools that are very good. I have a few trim routers and ROS's that have been trouble free. I can't say that they are industrially rated, or not up to the quality of PC or Bosch. I can say they don't cost what PC or Bosch costs.












 







.


----------



## cocheseuga

Corbin3388 said:


> Ryobi makes me throw up a little in my mouth. No Ryobi in my assortment but I'm a snobby bastard especially when it comes to my tools or sitting on a plane don't like the three seats per row no
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I'm curious as to why it would elicit this response. Is it solely on word of mouth, or did you use some tools that you didn't like?


----------



## Corbin3388

Did you not read the " I'M A SNOBBY BASTARD" part. I think that sums it up! Any questions please look up SNOBBY BASTARD

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cocheseuga

Snobby implies that you appreciate supposed 'finer' things either by reputation or by personal experience. I asked which one it was. 

But even that doesn't quite cover the mentioning of a brand making someone want to vomit. It's so far outside the scope of normal behavior it's absurd. Unless a drill press made you some lasagna that was bad or exposed itself unwanted to you, I don't see how it would want to make someone throw up. 

The closest I could even relate is the stomach churning I would feel buying an overpriced tool falsely thinking it would improve my skills.


----------



## Corbin3388

Well as far as WW skills I'm fairly skilled post some pictures let's see what you've got. How about a little background?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cocheseuga

Sure. After you answer the question.


----------



## firemedic

cocheseuga said:


> I'm curious as to why it would elicit this response. Is it solely on word of mouth, or did you use some tools that you didn't like?


I use to share your point of view cochesuga, but then I gained another 15 yrs of experience and realized that I was wrong for thinking so. The truth is not so black and white. In a lot of cases the adage that you get what you pay for is absolutely correct. Ive never needed to pay for it but hell, I'll take a $500 hooker over a $5 hooker any ole day of the week. 

Is there added value in the $495 difference? Maybe yes, maybe no... I'd be willing to bet I wouldn't poke the $5 hooker with a 10' pole.

So back to tools, I spent 10 yrs buying cheap crap (even after researching them) in pursuit of cheaper alternatives. I learned that buying 12 different $10 saws that last a month is far more expensive (and frustrating as hell) than ordering a Veritas $65 saw that my kids will use. I'm far better paying $40 for an old plane and putting $50 in an upgraded iron and cap and 2 hrs tuning than paying $30 for a piece of  that I'll spend 10 hrs (@ $45/hr for my time) truing and tuning that's ultimately a paper weight. 

It's cheaper to buy a quality tool as opposed to a pos even if it's mid-line budget model than struggle with crap that you will eventually upgrade. Buying the right one the first time around is cheaper.

My best guess is Corbin struck a nerve of yours when he expressed his opinion. Are you so immature that you get your feelings hurt because someone else has a different opinion? Are you 12... or 14? That's another thing you might learn with time - other people have other opinions. I'm not saying 2+2=5 if I say so, that's not subjective. What's subjective is one man's decision to spend more on quality tools than another does... If for no other reason than he wants to. I think driving a Ferrari is ridiculous but if I was right just cause I say so Ferrari wouldn't exist. Ferrari does exist though and no one can argue the refinements and luxuries of the brand over a VW rabbit. They both get you there but I doubt you'll be broke down on the side of the road beating the engine block with a ball peen if you chose the Ferrari.

I have no doubt your a talented WW'r (though it's anyone's guess) and how you chose to reach your end goal is your preference. 

You being upset by Corbin's figure of speech is more ridiculous than anything else I've seen here this week. Where is your proof on the subject matter? I've used everything from Harbor Freight to Festol and they all have pro's and cons. Have you used high quality tools where you can speak intelligibly upon the subject? I can't respect a guy who boast about his VW Rabbit but never drove so much as a Cadillac.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cocheseuga

firemedic said:


> I use to share your point of view cochesuga, but then I gained another 15 yrs of experience and realized that I was wrong for thinking so. The truth is not so black and white. In a lot of cases the adage that you get what you pay for is absolutely correct. Ive never needed to pay for it but hell, I'll take a $500 hooker over a $5 hooker any ole day of the week.
> 
> Is there added value in the $495 difference? Maybe yes, maybe no... I'd be willing to bet I wouldn't poke the $5 hooker with a 10' pole.
> 
> So back to tools, I spent 10 yrs buying cheap crap (even after researching them) in pursuit of cheaper alternatives. I learned that buying 12 different $10 saws that last a month is far more expensive (and frustrating as hell) than ordering a Veritas $65 saw that my kids will use. I'm far better paying $40 for an old plane and putting $50 in an upgraded iron and cap and 2 hrs tuning than paying $30 for a piece of  that I'll spend 10 hrs (@ $45/hr for my time) truing and tuning that's ultimately a paper weight.
> 
> It's cheaper to buy a quality tool as opposed to a pos even if it's mid-line budget model than struggle with crap that you will eventually upgrade. Buying the right one the first time around is cheaper.
> 
> My best guess is Corbin struck a nerve of yours when he expressed his opinion. Are you so immature that you get your feelings hurt because someone else has a different opinion? Are you 12... or 14? That's another thing you might learn with time - other people have other opinions. I'm not saying 2+2=5 if I say so, that's not subjective. What's subjective is one man's decision to spend more on quality tools than another does... If for no other reason than he wants to. I think driving a Ferrari is ridiculous but if I was right just cause I say so Ferrari wouldn't exist. Ferrari does exist though and no one can argue the refinements and luxuries of the brand over a VW rabbit. They both get you there but I doubt you'll be broke down on the side of the road beating the engine block with a ball peen if you chose the Ferrari.
> 
> I have no doubt your a talented WW'r (though it's anyone's guess) and how you chose to reach your end goal is your preference.
> 
> You being upset by Corbin's figure of speech is more ridiculous than anything else I've seen here this week. Where is your proof on the subject matter? I've used everything from Harbor Freight to Festol and they all have pro's and cons. Have you used high quality tools where you can speak intelligibly upon the subject? I can't respect a guy who boast about his VW Rabbit but never drove so much as a Cadillac.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Upset? Not at all. I was trying get clarification on an over-the-top comment. It didn't make a lot of sense to me if someone made that comment an never used what they were referring to. Be it either end of the spectrum. 

The only thing that ever gets under my skin is people that say you have to spend so much on something or what's the point, be it a tool or a piece of audio equipment. It seems to infect a small portion of any sort of hobby, but it can be a vocal minority. For some it's a job, and others it's nothing more than a hobby. Some people don't understand the target audience, and it can be a huge turnoff for anyone who is just starting out. I remember being told if I didn't buy a 3hp cabinet saw to start that I would be wasting money. Not really practical for a shed with no electricity run to it. 

I guess I'm neither boasting about my VW nor bagging on the Caddy. I'm sure if I listed what I have some would laugh. Or throw up. But it's fine with me. The VW might break down along the way, but eventually I'll learn to make it run like a top and can apply the same skills no matter if I'm driving it or something with a bit more purr.


----------



## Corbin3388

Well I've been a WW for around a dozen years and have made a good living at it. I changed professions about 3-4 months back but still WW as a hobby. Precision tools cost $$$ because there precise. Midgrade tools cost $$ because they are accurate and low end stuff cost $ get the job done. I'm not making fun of anyone or there assortment. I stated how I feel about cheap tools and stated why. While back there was a post about a fella who could carve as good or probably better then I. Difference was he used only a shard of broken glass. My precision tools don't make me better then the guy or gal who can't afford them or the person who can't understand why you would need a saw capable of making cuts to the 1/64". Just means I can make the cut easier.
I'd like to add that we don't put each other down on this forum. As your level of WW progresses that "it's only an 1/8th" attitude turns into 1/64th is almost good enough but not perfect. And the easiest way to get close to perfect cuts is precision tools. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cocheseuga

I can appreciate that response. I'm in a position now where not only an 1/8" is close enough, it's a goal. I struggle to find enough free space to assemble what I've built.

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Corbin3388

We are all brothers of the same hobby/profession here. The only stupid questions are the ones people are too proud to ask. We are all happy to help. Don't be afraid to ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Howard Ferstler

In a way, this "debate" boils down to the seasoned woodworker (furniture maker and/or creater of precisely honed wooden art pieces) vs carpenters and amateurs (who might only be occasional users). 

The amateur and intermittant user needs low-priced tools for the occasional job, and budget-level tools (like Ryobi), especially hand tools like circular saws and drills, will work just fine for them. The carpenter tends to do a lot of rough-and-tumble work and may drop tools or leave them out in the rain, and certainly does not need the precision cuts we find with serious furniture work. As I noted in an earlier post, one (and now even several more) carpenter "pros" have told me that Ryobi makes tools that they like, because:

1. They are less likely to be stolen at a jobsite than more upscale stuff.
2. Then are less likely to cause a nervous breakdown for the owner if they are dropped ten feet onto a concrete slab.
3. They really do hold up surprisingly well.
4. They are cheap to buy.

On the other hand, somebody who is making precision cuts for cabinetry obviously does not need a planer that does not plane absolutely flat, nor do they need a table saw that has a fence that shifts under pressure or cannot be aligned even if babied.

So, it is a kind of apples and oranges kind of situation. Amateurs and carpenters can make the case for budget tools: not too budget, but Ryobi does make tools rugged enough and precise enough for those guys. On the other hand, serious furniture makers want something more precise, and maybe more durable, too, if we leave out dropping tools onto concrete slabs. I also assume that the people here who have decried cheap tools and justified spending big bucks on upscale stuff, including Ryobi, have turned out some superb pieces of furniture and hopefully have displayed them on this web site for all to admire.

If, on the other hand, those who lambaste Ryobi tools and brag about their upscale stuff have not created some superb pieces of furniture, well, then they are just trying to look like what they are not: precision woodworkers. They are upscale tool collectors.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## dbhost

With all due respect to the folks that have input their views here, I suspect a bit of tool snobbery in effect here, which is of course par for the woodworking forum course. I don't think anyone here is pretending to claim that Ryobi is top shelf stuff, but I have to bristle at the assertion, and maybe I misunderstand what folks are trying to say, but well... to paraphrase what I am seeing here is that some folks seem to think that...

#1. You can't possibly produce good results using inexpensive tools, they are simply too inaccurate. 
#2. In order to be a real woodworker you need to have a shop filled with (insert Delta, Powermatic, SawStop, Laguna whatever the top brand of your choice is here) and any less is simply unworkable.

There are plenty of guys out there that are producing top results using Ryobi, Black and Decker, Harbor Freight etc... tools. Stuff that their great grandchildren will enjoy and be proud of. There are even a few making a living building high end furniture using very low end tools. Conversely there are tons of guys out there with shops full of mustard, or whatever your tool color of choice is, that can't cut a straight line even at gunpoint... 

Now mind you, there are some Ryobi tools I have passed on because I didn't think their tolerances were tight enough for me. The miter saws for one... Likewise I am no fan of their jig saws. But I LOVE my BT3100, my drills, biscuit joiner, sanders etc... They do the job, accurately, reliably, and at a cost I can afford... 

I have had both high end, and low end tools fail, and mind you, sure if I could afford to fill my shop out with top end stuff, you bet I would. But that wouldn't make me a better woodworker, that would just make the work a little bit easier, and it would give me bragging rights...

"My tool is bigger than yours" kind of stuff... Only guys that feel like they have something to prove need to worry about that...


----------



## Corbin3388

You definitely haven't read the whole thread and it's funny you used the term snobbery. As I quote myself " I'm a snobby bastard when it comes to my tools and air plane seats". Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## catfishcarpenter

i have actually never owned ryobi tools, but have worked with them and around them and as said before the impact drill was what i was usuing and worked pretty good for awhile simple enough statement about it. I am a everyday carpenter/framer and do quite a bit of deck building and i bought the porter cable combo that came in the bag when it first came out i've had it atleast 4 years maybe i think the whole thing for about 149 bucks still out performs by partners rigid drills, not to mention alot lighter, cheaper, faster, stronger. it took my buddy along time to swallow his pride and start borrowing my Pc while his rigid sat on the charger , haha anyways this thread wasn't about Pc or rigid , just pointing out that some products can and will out perform others that are supposed to be better


----------



## Taylormade

In what world is rigid supposedly better than PC?


----------



## Corbin3388

Again with my snobbery construction wise I'm a total HILTI guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic

Taylormade said:


> In what world is rigid supposedly better than PC?


Since I say so, lol - they are :laughing: 

All I own is ridgid cordless... Lifetime replacement even on the batteries and no question they are better performers that my previous dewalts. I haven't tried the others too recently though.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cocheseuga

firemedic said:


> Since I say so, lol - they are :laughing:
> 
> All I own is ridgid cordless... Lifetime replacement even on the batteries and no question they are better performers that my previous dewalts. I haven't tried the others too recently though.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Have to agree about buying the Ridgids for the batteries. Although I've yet to have a battery fail on my system it's nice peace of mind.


----------



## yocalif

Howard Ferstler said:


> The saw Consumer Reports liked was the BTS-20, not the BTS-21. I have the 20 (as well as the Ridgid 4510 portable) and have looked over the 21. The 20 is a much better saw.


Yes the review you saw was for the BTS-20 however last year is when I did my purchase and search the BTS-20 had been discontinued for at least two years, the CR review that I read was on the BTS-21 and it was still rated highly due to several features, one being the sliding table. Though it was noted that the BTS-20 was a better saw. I just tried to find those reviews and they are gone. I have already sent two complaints to CR about not having certain reviews for popular stuff one being corded circular saws, one of the most common hand tools in every garage. I have moved away from buying anything new instead buying used, and CR needs to make available their older reviews, imho.



Howard Ferstler said:


> I think that some here are just posturing about how they know quality tools in order to make it look like they are experts who know tools. Most could not tell a Ryobi from many other brands (at least the hand tools) if the labels and company colors were obscurred.
> Howard Ferstler


I don't claim to know anything, except for the tools that I use or personally have experience with. i.e. when trying to help others find used tools I only will offer experience comments on the Craftsman 22124 or 22114, or the Ryobi BTS-21, any other saw that is mention they have to do their own research. In my post in this thread I did not run down Ryobi, I mention that I really like my Ryobi cordless compared to a much more expensive DeWalt, both which I have been using almost daily for past 2 months. Regarding the BTS-21 I only relate my experience, while there is NO comparison between a portable TS and a hybrid TS except they both have a blade and can cut, it was absolutely clear to me that the BTS-21 would not function as an all-around cutting tool for the projects I knew I would be working on. Thus I got rid of it for the hybrid TS, I have been very happy with my hybrid 22114, so much so that I decide to get more involved in woodworking and am equipping a home shop. Maybe after a few years I might know a little more.


----------



## knotscott

Taylormade said:


> In what world is rigid supposedly better than PC?


Unfortunately in the last year or so, it seems that many of the PC tools are being "repositioned" in the market place as consumer grade stuff as opposed to their former professional grade. Routers may still be unaffected, but cordless drills have certainly been downgraded.


----------



## catfishcarpenter

"in what world is rigid supossed to be better then PC?" if that was referred to my comment, i wasn't saying that i was saying that, my partner seemed to think so, i don't know if they are or aren't, i was just emphasizing on the drill performance of mine compared his, especially pricing, weight, power, and battery life. and alot of deck's i screw down are composite decking and if you have ever done large decks that are composite you do know that it does some serious wear and tear on a cordless drill especially in the winter, i however now use quick drive sticks for all my decking, the cheap pc drills have done well worth it's money in that situation, i'd buy more every time i need one withouth any hesitation that's just from my personal experience, however they do have problems with the chuck loosening and dropping your bits on the ground, the rigid drills would flat out wear you down holding a slow drilling cinder block in your hand all day long


----------



## Taylormade

firemedic said:


> Since I say so, lol - they are :laughing:


Well 'scuse ,me sir, I wasn't aware of your thoughts before I posted. I offer you my humblest apologies and will back out of this conversation ever so slowly. :laughing: :laughing:

That's cool about the batteries, if it's true. I wasn't aware of that and it would change the game significantly. For the record, I'm still rocking the 'ol 19.2V Craftsman monster from a decade ago. Still kicking... although I have been looking at new ones.



knotscott said:


> Unfortunately in the last year or so, it seems that many of the PC tools are being "repositioned" in the market place as consumer grade stuff as opposed to their former professional grade. Routers may still be unaffected, but cordless drills have certainly been downgraded.


Yeah, I'm aware that they've been homogenized since the acquisition and they, along with DeWalt, have take a serious hit in quality... I just wasn't aware that it was such a hit that the PC name brand was sub- Rigid now. 


Ok to try to steer this back to Ryobi, and I feel like I've already posted in this thread but I'm too lazy to go look, I've had a handful of Ryobi products that have done just fine for me. I've never had one fail in fact. I still have a ryobi biscuit joiner that's an odd, small size that works great and a heat gun that's about 10 years old that works great.


----------



## Sing

therocktm said:


> Hey all I was wondering if Ryobi brand tools are worth buying for the weekend handy man type projects?


As this thread has clearly demonstrated, Ryobi does not exactly scream Quality. There have been many negative comments about Ryobi tools in this thread
and many are well founded, however If I may, Id like to point out a different angle. 

Personally I don't believe in brand loyalty. What I believe in is going with the tool that fits my needs. Those needs are defined by application, and cost to value ratio. 

I own tools ranging from Powermatic to Harbor Freight. Each one was purchased to meet or exceed my expectations of the tool. And I have several H.F. tools that I consider to be superior when considering the quality of the work the tool does Vs. Value per dollar. My mortising machine is a prime example. I have owned it for 12 years now and it has performed flawlessly and was less then half the cost of a Jet. 

I happen to own 3 Ryobi tools myself, all Home Depot Exclusives. One is a tiny router-table combo purchased for $99 + tax. The other is a 10" benchtop Drill Press purchased for $119 + tax, and one is a 7/14" chop saw with portable stand purchased for $99 + tax. All three of these Items performed their intended functions flawlessly and have proved their worth many times over to be the best price of all comparable tools. I don't compare my Ridged 12" sliding arm compound miter saw to my Ryobi chop saw either. I also own three table saws. A $150 craftsman, a $500 table top Bosh and a $4500 Powermatic cabinet saw. And I love my Craftsman nearly as much as my Cabinet saw when using it for the purpose which it was intended. I have 5 routers, the Ryobi, three Craftsmen and a Porter Cable. 

Many companies produce a wide range of products. And generally speaking each company produces some gems, and they also produce some losers. Ryobi happens to produce many more losers then Gems. 

So if you’re somewhat new to woodworking, and you’re looking to start purchasing items for your shop, here is the best advice I can give you. Always consider what it is you want to do, and then seek the best tool to fit your budget while performing the intended task to meet or exceed your expectations. You should also be prepared to consider that not every tool has a one size fits all quality about it. For instance my 12" Ridgid compound miter saw could technically make every miter cut I could ever wish to make. However, when you need something quick, lightweight and reasonably accurate to make a few cuts here or there, be it in the house, at camp or at a friend’s house, that Ryobi has proved its worth time and again and I would buy another one in a heartbeat when the first one finally quits. My 3 HP Porter cable plunge router could do all of my routing jobs, but believe me there is a good reason that I also own three 1.5 HP Craftsman routers. What ever you do, don't fix yourself on purchasing only one brand for your tool needs. Or even limit it to just a few. Go where the gold is. If H.F makes a gem, exploit it. If only a Powermatic will do, then only a Powermatic will do. I considered a Grizzly Cabinet saw that was less then half the cost of my Powermatic. But at the end of the day, when you’re using a cabinet saw for its intended purpose, for me, $4500 was the cost of having a superior piece of equipment. I have found that it never pays to consider cost separately from the purpose for which you are purchasing a tool. The two are inextricably linked. So even though I liked the price tag on the Grizzly and it could have done the job, it did not meet or exceed my expectations. So the cost at that point became mute.


----------



## fiirmoth

Let me throw in my .02 for what it is worth... I got the biggest Dewalt router set available complete with 3 different bases. It is an awesome router. However, I needed to do some work that would be easier on a router table instead of a hand router. From what I have seen on the forum you ultimately end up building a router table to your needs over any store bought one. I am not ready to do that, so, I bought the $100.00 Ryobi router from HD about 2 weeks ago. It works. How long will it last? Who knows. Fence is ok..stays mostly straight once setup. I can certainly see how a nicer fence would be wonderful. All of that being said... Instead of me spending $300.00 on a nice router table that I would want to get rid of down the road to build my own... this was a smarter/cheaper alternative. If it breaks in the next 90 days I will return it. More than likely it wont break, just never be an awesome tool. I can sell it in a year for $50.00 when I am ready to build my real router table. So, in my mind that is a decent investment ($50.00 net) that lets me do the work now. I suppose it is all what your long term plans are. Hope that helps you make a decision.


----------



## Sing

fiirmoth said:


> I bought the $100.00 Ryobi router from HD about 2 weeks ago. It works... I can sell it in a year for $50.00 when I am ready to build my real router table. So, in my mind that is a decent investment ($50.00 net) that lets me do the work now. I suppose it is all what your long term plans are.


That Ryobi router table you speak of is very small and light weight. Considering the type of work it was made for, the router should last a long time. This set up's real beauty is in its simplicity and compactness. 

My 3 H.P. Porter Cable sits permanently in the table I built, (Thanks Norm Abrams). The other day my wife wanted me to produce a Yarn Swift for her. I wanted to round off the edges on all the pieces with a 1/4" round over. I could have changed the collet on the Porter Cable, or I could have put the round over in a hand router. But instead, I grabbed this little jewel off the shelf. There are probably 20 ways to do anything, but there is always one best way. For doing jobs like this, I find the Ryobi to be the go to tool of choice. 

For the $50 bucks you intend to get out of this lil guy a year from now, I would think (in my opinion) that it would be well worth it to find room on your shelf for it. You may come to think more highly of it later on when certain jobs pop up. Can you imagine your big Dewalt with a 1/4" round over doing small curvy parts for a craft project?


----------



## fiirmoth

@Sing: I really had not thought of it that way. I am still new to a lot of this so I dont really know the best way some of these tools will suit me. I kind of figured I would have to buy another big, nice router, and permanently mount it to a table...but you are right, most of what I will want to do on the table will be finer trim work. Thanks for the advice as I will keep it in mind as time goes by.


----------



## Howard Ferstler

fiirmoth said:


> @Sing: I really had not thought of it that way. I am still new to a lot of this so I dont really know the best way some of these tools will suit me. I kind of figured I would have to buy another big, nice router, and permanently mount it to a table...but you are right, most of what I will want to do on the table will be finer trim work. Thanks for the advice as I will keep it in mind as time goes by.


Another tabletop router option is to get something like what I have illustrated. This is a discontinued Delta SH100 shaper that I have modified somewhat. While some critics have lambasted this unit, the mods I did solved some problems and some of the other problems the critics have mentioned never showed up with my unit. I did discover that the drive belt was discontinued (mine has not broken, but I always like to have a spare on hand), but I managed to find a workable replacement at, of all places, a vacuum-cleaner repair and parts shop.

It has a wooden extension wrapped around the metal work surface to make the overall surface larger, and a home-built fence that even has metal tracks for feather clamps. The first shot shows it on a stand I adapted to hold it and with an earlier fence, and the other two show the modified fence, with a housing built around the bit area to allow my dust collector to scavenge dust more effectively.

The primary defect in this unit is that the induction motor is only a single speed (12,500 RPM) and that it is not particularly powerful, although it is easily as powerful as most hand-held routers, and being an induction motor it will never need brush replacements. It actually works quite well, and I have done some nice work with it.

Units like it might show up on ebay and craigslist occasionally. The new price was only $200, so used units should sell for considerably less.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Gary V

How much did you pay for your Ryobi bts211 saw?


----------



## Gary V

Hi, I still have a Ryobi BTS211ts that I bought but never even used once. A friend from work wants to buy it , do you remember what you paid for yours?


----------



## GuitarPhotographer

Gary, did you not notice that the last post on that thread was made in 2012?

I doubt if any price info would be valid today.

Welcome to the forum

<Chas>


----------

